# Mirabelli:"Ho sconfitto Raiola, un capolavoro il rinnovo di Donnarum



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2019)

*Mirabelli:"Ho sconfitto Raiola, un capolavoro il rinnovo di Donnarum*

Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero

"Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino"



Basta!


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

avevamo il giustiziere della notte e ce lo siamo fatti scappare..stupidi noi!


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2019)

Stia zitto, ma almeno ci ha dato conferma ce Gigio voleva rinnovare.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino"



Praticamente sono diventate giornaliere le dichiarazioni di Mirabelli e le sviolinate a Gattuso. Manca solo Fassone e siamo a posto.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2019)

raiola purgato è sempre cosa buona.
questo racconto dimostra una pessima influenza sui suoi assistiti,pensa solo a lucrare non al loro bene


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Stia zitto, ma almeno ci ha dato conferma ce Gigio voleva rinnovare.


Se avesse voluto rinnovare, avrebbe fatto come Hamsik: avrebbe cambiato procuratore. Accettare un rinnovo che ti porta a essere il terzo portiere più pagato del mondo a soli 19 anni, non significa "voler rinnovare", significa volere soldi. Essendo un professionista, ci sta e non lo giudico negativamente per questo. Però evitiamo di mitizzarlo perché un giocatore che non pensa solo a guadagnare non si sarebbe mai comportato in quel modo con il club che l'ha formato e lanciato nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Marzo 2019)

Senza commissioni?? E Saluta Andonio cos'era se non una commissione??


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino"



Quello che abbiamo pensato tutti alla fine è il giocatore che ha rinnovato. Se fosse stato per il suo procuratore... 

Cmq Mirabelli dovete capirlo è un pò come l'Ebreo di Big Bang Theory che è andato nello spazio, ha fatto una cosa buona nella vita dopo 2000 fallimenti e ne parla ogni volta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che abbiamo pensato tutti alla fine è il giocatore che ha rinnovato. Se fosse stato per il suo procuratore...
> 
> Cmq Mirabelli dovete capirlo è un pò come l'Ebreo di Big Bang Theory che è andato nello spazio, ha fatto una cosa buona nella vita dopo 2000 fallimenti e ne parla ogni volta.



Wolowitz ahahahha


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Wolowitz ahahahha



Esatto ahaha


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Marzo 2019)

Niente commissioni, ma dando al giocatore un ingaggio da top player affermato, cosa che ancora oggi il giocatore non è diventato. Poi c'è la questione del fratello, quella non è una polpetta?
Se Donnarumma si dimostrasse successivamente al di sotto delle aspettative iniziali, passando da nuovo Buffon a nuovo Scuffet, con quell'ingaggio sarebbe impossibile da vendere, il relativo peso sarebbe rimasto comunque sulla società ma il giocatore avrebbe potuto comunque sfruttare la durata del contratto per monetizzare bene il suo essere inizialmente una promessa. Quindi Raiola ha fatto splendidamente il suo lavoro, assicurando un lauto guadagno al suo assistito (e al fratello), indipendentemente dal livello delle prestazioni future. Il rischio è tutto a carico del Milan.
Ancora una volta Mirabelli ha dimostrato di essere un incapace totale, con scarsa visione anche a breve-medio termine. Raiola se lo è portato a spasso come ha voluto, ma facendogli credere il contrario.
Certo, il giocatore ha rinnovato, il Milan non ha perso un potenziale campione e un asset importante, ma lo ha fatto assumendosi tutti i rischi di quella che di fatto è stata (e forse lo è ancora) una grande scommessa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino"



su questo sono d'accordo e lo ringrazio. qualcosa di buono ha fatto anche lui.

e il maiale muto


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino"



Finalmente ha trovato un lavoro adatto. Quello del raccontaballe.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Finalmente ha trovato un lavoro adatto. Quello del raccontaballe.



Roba da APACF show.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

mi ricordo che girassero voci che la famiglia donnarumma era debitrici di raiola che avrebbe aiutato il padre economicamente in un periodo di difficoltà prima dell'esplosione del portiere. ed è per quello che non hanno cambiato procuratore, forse non possono farlo.

non so se sia vero e non me ne frega nulla, ma il fatto è che intanto il puccettone il suo lavoro lo ha fatto, 6 milioni a 18 anni e 1 milione al fratello tardo sono tanta roba. quindi mirabilia ha poco da fare il bullo del quartiere.


----------



## iceman. (28 Marzo 2019)

Si bravo, torna a casa ora.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



E' un supereroe.. meriterebbe una statua a milanello


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se avesse voluto rinnovare, avrebbe fatto come Hamsik: avrebbe cambiato procuratore. Accettare un rinnovo che ti porta a essere il terzo portiere più pagato del mondo a soli 19 anni, non significa "voler rinnovare", significa volere soldi. Essendo un professionista, ci sta e non lo giudico negativamente per questo. Però evitiamo di mitizzarlo perché un giocatore che non pensa solo a guadagnare non si sarebbe mai comportato in quel modo con il club che l'ha formato e lanciato nel calcio che conta.


 perfetto


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> E' un supereroe.. meriterebbe una statua a milanello



una statua con lui in posa seduto su una panchina in jeans e maglia di allenamento del milan a milanello mentre guarda gli allenamenti fumando un bel sigaro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Aspetto sempre il talk show di Barbara d'Urso con ospiti in studio il Ken Umano, Lemme, Nozzolino e Mirabelli.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Dalla ricostruzione se Donnarumma si fosse alzato sarebbe rimasto con un pugno di mosche in mano... 


Non dice nulla sulle azioni prese per convincere Donnarumma, praticamente il ragazzo ha firmato perché non si è sentito di lasciare il Milan, vuoi per riconoscenza, attaccamento ai colori, paura per come ne sarebbe uscito o che altro, non perché Mirabelli ci ha parlato, lavorato ai fianchi, ah ecco, gli ha piazzato davanti uno stipendione, altro non sembra aver fatto dalle sue parole


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Vicenda che passerà alla storia in un'estate assurda.
Mirabelli mi fa proprio pena con questo continuo elogio di sé stesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Niente commissioni, ma dando al giocatore un ingaggio da top player affermato, cosa che ancora oggi il giocatore non è diventato. Poi c'è la questione del fratello, quella non è una polpetta?
> Se Donnarumma si dimostrasse successivamente al di sotto delle aspettative iniziali, passando da nuovo Buffon a nuovo Scuffet, con quell'ingaggio sarebbe impossibile da vendere, il relativo peso sarebbe rimasto comunque sulla società ma il giocatore avrebbe potuto comunque sfruttare la durata del contratto per monetizzare bene il suo essere inizialmente una promessa. Quindi Raiola ha fatto splendidamente il suo lavoro, assicurando comunque un lauto guadagno al suo assistito (e al fratello), indipendentemente dal livello delle prestazioni future del suo . Il rischio è tutto a carico del Milan.
> Ancora una volta Mirabelli ha dimostrato di essere un incapace totale, con scarsa visione anche a breve-medio termine. Raiola se lo è portato a spasso come ha voluto, ma facendogli credere il contrario.
> Certo, il giocatore ha rinnovato, il Milan non ha perso un potenziale campione e un asset importante, ma lo ha fatto assumendosi tutti i rischi di quella che di fatto è stata (e forse lo è ancora) una grande scommessa.



Donnarumma probabilmente diventerà il portiere più forte della storia.
A venti anni ha già infranto diversi record.

Ma il tuo discorso in linea generale è giusto, non nel caso di Donnarumma perché lo avessimo perso a zero sarebbe stato un danno incalcolabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Comunque dai perché gli volete così male? Secondo me almeno ha fatto tutto, sbagli compresi, assolutamente in buona fede


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"





ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> mi ricordo che girassero voci che la famiglia donnarumma era debitrici di raiola che avrebbe aiutato il padre economicamente in un periodo di difficoltà prima dell'esplosione del portiere. ed è per quello che non hanno cambiato procuratore, forse non possono farlo.
> 
> non so se sia vero e non me ne frega nulla, ma il fatto è che intanto *il puccettone il suo lavoro lo ha fatto, 6 milioni a 18 anni e 1 milione al fratello tardo sono tanta roba. quindi mirabilia ha poco da fare il bullo del quartiere.*



Sintesi perfetta di come sono andate le cose, un bagno di sangue economico che il puccettone ha preparato sin da quando ha saputo del cambio dirigenziale e ha poi portato a termine, altro che sconfitto.


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2019)

Quest'uomo fa schifo.
Non parlo nemmeno del suo lavoro, parlo proprio del UOMO. 
Ogni settimana la sua intervista dove si autoeloggia... Una cosa mai vista. Neanche chi ci ha preso 5 palloni d'oro e arrivato a tanto, pure vincendo TUTTO. 
Questo ha fatto solo disastri e ancora sta a parlare. 
E mai nessuno che li rispondesse


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Disperato disoccupato cerca-lavoro mode: ON


----------



## gabri65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Disperato disoccupato cerca-lavoro mode: ON



 che c'avete mica dove zi brende il reddito di cittadinanzah? io facevo gambagne accuisti per l'accimilan, ho messo inzieme una sguadra da gembions!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Col senno di oggi direi che è solo stato un figurante di una parentesi che si doveva aprire e poi chiudere.
Stesso discorso per Fassone.
Oggi non mi sento nè di criticarlo nè di difenderlo.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2019)

Siamo stati nelle mani di un pazzo signori.... e c'era chi lo stimava, a me lasciava dubbi già prima del polverone...


----------



## Goro (28 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mirabelli, ex DS del Milan, torna nuovamente a parlare della ex squadra a Libero
> 
> "Ho sconfitto Raiola, ma non succederà più di vedere sconfitto uno come lui. A meno che non ci si incroci di nuovo... Fu un capolavoro chiuso senza pagare commissioni. Mino diceva: "Non ho rinnovato con il mio amico Galliani figurati se lo faccio ora con te e con i cinesi che non conosco. Vi siete mai chiesti perché ogni giorno Donnarumma pubblicava post sui social che poco dopo venivano tolti? Semplice Raiola glieli faceva scrivere, io glieli facevo cancellare... Ricordate la storia dell'esame saltato? Fu Raiola che portò Gigio a Ibiza con il suo aereo per allontanarlo da noi. Poi l'ultimo giorno di trattative. Ci troviamo con Donarumma, la sua famiglia e i suoi agenti. Raiola si alza e dice: "non firmare ce ne andiamo, seguici.". Appena i manager escono Gigio prende la biro e prolunga, senza la presenza di Mino. Ronaldo? Avevo ottenuto il suo sì. Voleva vincere l'Europa League col Milan ma i cinesi pensavano che non potevamo trattare un campione così e non hanno tirato fuori i soldi"



Mirabelli si è dimostrato un mediocre, ma qui ha fatto il massimo per evitare la TRAGEDIA sportiva: Donnarumma ai gobbi dopo le sviolinate di Marotta. Se oggi Donnarumma fosse alla Juventus, ogni settimana ci faremmo il sangue amaro considerando tutto quello che gira intorno ai bianconeri come ambiente e come stampa.

D'altro canto, siamo ancora nelle mani del portiere: se decide che vuole andare via a scadenza ed essendo ancora giovanissimo, lascerebbe la società dopo averla spolpato ben bene con questo onerosissimo contratto, quindi ancora oggi è tutto da vedere.

Meno pazzo di quello che pensiamo Gigio a non rifiutare 6 milioni netti tondi lì sul tavolo, e se è vero che la famiglia doveva stare con Raiola, lui si è preso "l'onere" di prendersi quei soldi.

La storia di Ronaldo fosse vera risalterebbe ancor di più come a CR7 interessasse solo proteggere il suo denaro con le minori tasse italiane e non che avesse scelto i gobbi dall'inizio come la stampa ha fatto credere.

Mirabelli è stato praticamente truffato da Fassone e soci, lui aveva il suo bel posto tranquillo all'Inter e capisco che stia cercando lavoro facendo parlare di sè, però non mi dispiace perchè tra tutto non dimenticherò mai come ci stava trasformando nel qui famoso Calabria United, rabbrivisco ogni volta che ci penso.


----------

